# Haceme sopapita



## danalto

Hola, WR! Y Feliz Navidad!  Estoy trabajando con una serìe argentina que se llama PARA VESTIR SANTOS. Virginia hace el amor con un hombre...

VIRGINIA:
¿Te falta mucho?
MARTÍN:
Movete un poquito más, un poquito más. 
VIRGINIA:
Sí. ¿Así?
MARTÍN:
No, no, no.* Haceme sopapita*, dale. Sopapita. 
VIRGINIA:
¿Sopapita?
MARTÍN:
Sí, sopapita. Rápido, al fondo y fuerte, dale. ¡Ahí! ¡Seguí el ritmo del colchón! ¡Ahí! ¡Ahí, ahí estoy!

Bueno...he comprendido...creo...mas o meno, pero...como traducirlo?????

"Fammi la ventosa"? (potrebbe essere un'idea????) La situazione non è "seria"... 

Gracias por sus ayuda!


----------



## rocamadour

Hola Dani! 
Forse il "risucchio"?   Anche se bisognerebbe trovare qualcosa che renda sia l'idea "meccanica" del movimento che il ritmo con cui dovrebbe essere effettuato...


----------



## danalto

Hola, roc! Risucchio lo avevo pensato...ma BOH! Il bello è che in Rete se ne parla...ma evidentemente sono all'oscuro di questa...pratica...
Grazie, e aspettiamo qualche altra idea!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Dan

siccome in queste circostanze si segue un ritmo " a stantuffo", potremmo dire: dammi una stantuffata / o fammelo schioccare...

..e a proposito,Auguri e Buon Natale!


----------



## rocamadour

Approvo il suggerimento di Spirit : è venuto in mente anche a me dopo avere pubblicato il mio post. Forse però si potrebbe anche tradurre con "fammi lo stantuffo" (o, rimanendo alla precedente, opzione, "risucchiamelo"?? )...

[Ma tu guarda con cosa ci tocca ad avere a che fare la vigilia di Natale! Auguri a los dos ]


----------



## danalto

Ma si, lo stantuffo ci piace! 
_(de che te lamenti? è pur sempre qualcosa di diverso dal cantico di natale...)

Grazie, chicos! Auguri auguri!_


----------



## Tomby

danalto said:


> MARTÍN:
> No, no, no.* Haceme sopapita*, dale. Sopapita.


En castellano no lo había oído nunca. Por lo que he podido averiguar en Google se trata de hacer "sexo oral".
Buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## cacarulo

Yo nunca escuché (ni dije...) "sopapita" en este sentido.
Conozco besos sopapa, y puedo entender que se use esa palabra para describir algún tipo de habilildad durante el sexo oral, pero en este contexto, me sorprende tanto como a Virginia...


----------



## danalto

Infatti, fosse stato sesso orale, avremmo capito tutti! 
Feliz Navidad y gracias!!


----------



## Tomby

No soy ningún experto en este tipo de cosas , pero aquí os mando un "mini manual de instrucciones" para realizar una "sopapita", en este caso por parte de un hombre a una mujer.


> Para efectuar la sopapita deben rodear con los labios todo lo que son labios menores y clítoris -como diciendo "Ooooo". Pegan los labios al cuerpo y empiezan a succionar con fuerza (de ahí la sopapita).


Ver final de este blog.


----------



## danalto

Più chiaro di così...


----------



## cacarulo

Disculpen que insista en defender la incomprensión de Virginia, pero si MArtín le pide que se mueva y habla del rtimo del colchón, doy por sentado que la está penetrando. Entonces, no sé de qué sopapita habla el pibe este. 
Martín: cuando uno pide, tiene que ser claro.


----------



## chlapec

cacarulo said:


> Disculpen que insista en defender la incomprensión de Virginia, pero si Martín le pide que se mueva y habla del ritmo del colchón, doy por sentado que la está penetrando.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Además, puesto que conversan ininterrumpidamente, deberíamos descartar el sexo oral. Martín describe el movimiento: rápido, fuerte y al fondo. Se interpreta que ella está sobre él y él le pide que suba y baje con fuerza, al ritmo del colchón,  haciendo un efecto, alegórico, de sopapa (desatascador, en España). Creo que "fammi la ventosa o lo stantuffo" podría servir, pero se me ocurre también "fammi lo sturalavandini", visto que la situación es más bien cómica.


----------



## danalto

Scusate se rispondo in italiano: pensavo di aver detto da qualche parte che si esclude il sesso orale: Virginia è sopra Martìn (gli dà le spalle) e quando lui le chiede "Haceme sopapita" lei lo guarda perplessa, non capisce che voglia, si muove un po' (è una serie "leggera", tanto che Virgi non è nuda, indossa addirittura il reggiseno...) ma lui insiste con la sua richiesta...

_(vedo che abbiamo bisogno di ripetizioni tutti quanti, in questa materia...)_


----------

